# Problems, GE SunSmart Digital Timer 15312



## Mike Muls

I purchased the above timer to replace a single pole light switch. I wanted the timer to turn onm my porch lights a dusk and off atr dawn. I wired the timer per included instructions. I programed it per instructions. The video panal shows the correct time, the word AUTO and off or on.
The on or off can be changed by pressing the override. However this is the only way to turn on or off the porch lights. The programmed on at dusk and off at Dawn does NOT work. I have reprogrammed twice to no avail. I now have a $30 single pole switch in esence. Before I take it out and replace with the original single pole switch, I am asking for a solution, short of replacement.


----------



## SD515

If you are sure it’s wired and programmed correctly, especially the am/pm time of day, etc., it might be bad. Have you exchanged it for another one?


----------



## ToddLivengood

*Exact same problem*

Mike, you're correct...and I have the EXACT same issue...I see the AUTO show up but the timer will NOT honor the dusk/dawn programmed times, regardless of how I program the unit. GE is useless as I've tried to pursue troubleshooting with it.


----------



## bob22

Are you sure you've a neutral in the circuit and not a switch loop?


----------



## operagost

> GE


There's your problem.


----------



## ToddLivengood

*Problem Solved!!!*

Okay....I finally resolved the issue. My wiring was perfectly fine, and it was a programming issue. I basically took the time to go through the unit's goofy user interface and GE documentation and just assumed what the documentation was "trying" to say, but didn't. Long story short...You can only have 1 program active. The documentation doesn't say that. What I did was this:

​*Programming ON/OFF Events:
*1. Press "SETUP" twice to begin programming times.

2. P1 (Program 1) ON should be blinking. Press "ENTER" to begin setting P1 ON time. You may also use the + or – buttons to scroll through all 7 programs.

3. The screen will show SET, if you wish to set a time press "ENTER" to confirm. You may also use the + or – button to scroll to DEL. (_If you have to Delete extra/additional programs, which I had to do, you'll need to use this step/process_). If you press "Enter" on DEL you will delete the program you are on. (_Had to do this for P2_)

4. If you pushed "ENTER" at SET for P1 the screen will show PRG, P1 ON and the days of the week will be blinking. Use the + or – buttons to scroll through the options in which the timer will be active. The options are:
• S, S
• M, T, W, F
• M through S: Individual days 
• T, TH 
• M, W, F 
• S, M, T, W, Th, F, S (default) - - (_I used the DEFAULT option and all of those days were blinking_)​5. Choose the days you want the program to be active and press "ENTER."

6. Now that you have chosen the DAYS THE TIMER WILL FUNCTION the next step is to choose the TIME.

7. The screen should show DAWN blinking. There are 3 options to choose from when selecting the program ON time. Use the + or – to scroll through the options. Options are either • DAWN, • DUSK, or • TIME (to set custom time).

If you would like the timer to turn ON at the Pre Set time for DAWN press "ENTER" and move to P1 OFF setting.
If you would like the timer to turn ON at the Pre Set time for DUSK use the + or – buttons to change the option on the screen to DUSK and press "ENTER" and move to P1 OFF setting
If you would like choose a custom time other than DAWN or DUSK use the + or – buttons to change the option on the screen to TIME and press "ENTER". The hour should be blinking. Use the + or – to set the correct hour. If you pass 11 to 12 you will change the
​
*AM *to *PM*. Once the correct hour is found press "ENTER" to confirm. The Minute should be blinking. Use the + or – to set the correct minute. Press "Enter" to confirm.
7. After deciding your time, The screen will show PRG, P1 OFF and the days of the week will be blinking. Choose the days you want the program to be active and press "ENTER". 

8. Now that you have chosen the days the timer will function the next step is to choose the time the program will turn OFF. There are 3 options to choose from when selecting the program OFF time. Use the + or – to scroll through the options. Options are • DAWN, • DUSK, or • TIME.

9. Just like you did for the ON setting, do the exact same for the OFF setting now....


If you would like the timer to turn OFF at the Pre Set time for DAWN press "Enter" .
If you would like the timer to turn OFF at the Pre Set time for DUSK use the + or – buttons to change the option on the screen to DUSK and press "ENTER" .
If you would like choose a custom time other than DAWN or DUSK use the + or – buttons to change the option on the screen to TIME and press "ENTER". The hour should be blinking. Use the + or – to set the correct hour. If you pass 11 to 12 you will change the *AM *to *PM*. Once the correct hour is found press "ENTER" to confirm. The Minute should be blinking. Use the + or – to set the correct minute. Press "ENTER" to confirm. 
 
10. The screen will now say "SAVE" Press "ENTER" to save P1 (program 1) to the timer. P2 (Program 2) ON should be blinking. DO NOT SET UP A PROGRAM FOR P2...this was my problem before....

11. Instead, just push AUTO to complete the program process.Press "ENTER" to begin setting P2 ON. 

IMPORTANT NOTE: If you have other programs set (P2 through P7), you'll want to delete those. How do you know if an additional program is set? Good question...Very easy. As you toggle through the programs, each one should have " --:-- " If not, then you've entered soemthing there and you need to delete it. Reference step 3 above when I had to delete my P2 program.

12. Again, after you've confirmed that all additional programs (P2-P7) are empty, just hit AUTO and then that completes the Programming.


I did this again last night and came out to lights that had MIRACULOUSLY turned OFF at DAWN, which is what I programmed. I'll be looking tonight to ensure that the LIGHTS are ON when I get home, since I have them programmed to come ON at DUSK. HOPE THIS HELPS.
:thumbsup:​


----------



## ClemBert

ToddLivengood said:


> Okay....I finally resolved the issue. My wiring was perfectly fine, and it was a programming issue. I basically took the time to go through the unit's goofy user interface and GE documentation and just assumed what the documentation was "trying" to say, but didn't. Long story short...*You can only have 1 program active*. The documentation doesn't say that.


What do you mean "you can only have 1 program active"? I'm sure the timer supports multiple programs as there are P1 though P7 programs that you can set up if you need them. Perhaps the problem was that the timer was set to turn on and off under P1 but the timer also had a P2 program which interfered with P1, etc.

The one thing this timer apparently is missing is an easy way to turn off the AUTO mode. It looks like they only give you the option of AUTO or RANDOM. There isn't a button to turn off the AUTO or RANDOM mode so that the program doesn't run. It would appear that the only way to turn off the program is to erase anything you have programmed. In other words, if I have the timer set up to turn lights on/off in the house while I'm away on vacation there isn't a way to turn the program off when I get back home from vacation. It looks like you have to manually erase any program setting you have. What a wasted pain in the butt. Can anyone confirm this is true or am I missing something?

p.s. I'm not talking about manually turning the light on/off by pushing the manual on/off button. I'm talking about disabling the AUTO program without having to erase the program.


----------



## ToddLivengood

ClemBert....I can't speak for GE, but I tried for 3 days to program with goofy thing....then, finally, after scouring the directions and just guessing at what they were trying to say, I got it fixed. My issues was that I had a second program that was interfereing with the first program. Once I deleted that, it worked fine. But that said, you have to wonder why they would give you the option to have 7 different programs if it can only run one...I guess the only way you could do the multiple programs would be if the times didn't overlap. The "auto" setting is there regardless after you program the unit, so yeah, you are right in that respect and it's not something that you can simply turn off/stop to do a different program for a vacation mode. The question comes back to GE...if you setup 3 programs (P1 which could be your "normal", P2 which could be your vacation mode, and P3 which could be a "special hours" mode), how can you switch between the three without having any interference issues and without having to delete non-used programs - - The directions state ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about that from what I see.


----------



## ClemBert

ToddLivengood said:


> The question comes back to GE...if you setup 3 programs (P1 which could be your "normal", P2 which could be your vacation mode, and P3 which could be a "special hours" mode), how can you switch between the three without having any interference issues and without having to delete non-used programs - - The directions state ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about that from what I see.


Hmm, I wasn't thinking of "a program" in the same light as you were. I completely understand now what it was you were getting at. To me, P1 through P7 give you the "time periods" you want the light to come on. Essentially, the term "program" was a poor choice of words for GE to use because as you indicated "a program" should be separate from another "program". Anyhow, I have two of these timers in my house. One timer turns on the lights in the family room. The other timer turns the lights on in the master bathroom. For the living room I set it up to turn on the lights at DUSK then they go off at around 11PM to simulate people at home. So, I only use P1. For the master bathroom I use P1, P2, P3 to set up three different time periods for the lights to go on and off. This simulates someone going to the bathroom several times in an evening. I use the RANDOM feature to alter the on/off times slightly.

I only use these timers for when I'm gone on vacation etc. Otherwise when I'm home I don't use the timers. Your point on how you'd like to use the timers is a good one but it doesn't apply to my situation.


----------



## ToddLivengood

Ahhh...that makes sense on your use/programming. I only use one single pole timer and I use it to turn on my coach lights at dusk and then turn them off at dawn, based on the times the timer automatically syncs for my zone of the country. I love that feature. It even auto adjusts for daylight savings....I'm finally satisfied with the timer since it's now programmed successfully and working like a charm.


----------



## Bigaltoo

I have a similar problem with this switch. I have programmed it to turn it on and off in the evening and to come on and off in the morning, and I use this when we are on vacation. 
It works quite well and I have not as of yet programmed it to go on and off randomly. My problem is that when I am not on vacation, I turned the timer slide switch to off, thinking I could now use the switch as a normal on and off. It does not turn on. I thought I had a defective switch and exchanged it but the new one is the same. Is this normal?


----------



## ClemBert

> I have a similar problem with this switch. I have programmed it to turn it on and off in the evening and to come on and off in the morning, and I use this when we are on vacation.
> It works quite well and I have not as of yet programmed it to go on and off randomly. My problem is that when I am not on vacation, I turned the timer slide switch to off, thinking I could now use the switch as a normal on and off. It does not turn on. I thought I had a defective switch and exchanged it but the new one is the same. Is this normal?


There is a "slide switch" to disable the timer without erasing the program? LOL, I didn't know that. I guess you learn something new everyday. When I get home from vacation I'm gonna look for the slide switch. I don't want to erase "the program" as I need to use it again during Xmas vacation.


----------



## Bigaltoo

Just to clarify 
I have installed the GE 15266 single pole. I have purchased the GE 15312 three way, and have not installed it yet, because if you can,t turn off the timer, then I will return both switches, and look for a different brand that one can use it as a normal switch. 

Any sugestions?


----------



## ClemBert

> Just to clarify
> I have installed the GE 15266 single pole. I have purchased the GE 15312 three way, and have not installed it yet, because if you can,t turn off the timer, then I will return both switches, and look for a different brand that one can use it as a normal switch.
> 
> Any sugestions?


Oh, okay...the 15312 probably doesn't have the slide switch then...I'm still on vacation and haven't been able to verify.

As far as alternative timers to use I have been using Intermatic brand timers for years that used to be available at Home Depot or Lowes. The ones I used were also digital programmable timers similar to the 15312. However, the difference was that the Intermatic timers always had a battery for either power failure backup of the program/clock or to activate the switch solenoid. I always went for them because at the time they were the only ones who had the power failure backup capability. I notice on the GE 15312 that when the power goes out that they advertise that the program will be kept for up to 24 hours. I also like how the 15312 has an LED backlight so you can read it in the dark. The Intermatics didn't have that feature way back when. The Intermatic had the capability to allow you to turn off the program (MANUAL MODE) without erasing the program. The GE 15312 appears to always be in AUTOMATIC/RANDOM mode with no way to turn off the program without erasing it. The reason I replaced the Intermatic timers with GE is because either the timers wore out or the batteries seemed to constantly need changing as they got old.


----------



## Ducati

When you press the reset button before setting up, doesn't that delete all the settings in every program?

Ducati


----------



## lockfish

*Days do not display*

I not only cannot get the timer to program, the days never are displayed. I have followed the instructions step by step and I deleted programs 2 - 7, but no luck. I can turn it on and off manually.


----------



## Ducati

lockfish said:


> I not only cannot get the timer to program, the days never are displayed. I have followed the instructions step by step and I deleted programs 2 - 7, but no luck. I can turn it on and off manually.


What I finally did was to sit down in front of the Sunsmart switch with the instruction sheet and go thru the programming until I got it right.
One tip; every time you add a new parameter to the programming hit "enter". That seals the deal and allows you to move to the next parameter.
About the "days" display; when you're working with it, keep hitting enter and watch the little days-of-the-week display at the top. when it shows all of them (MTWTFS) hit "enter".
BTW, the left side of the instruction sheet sets the "on" time. The right side sets the "off" time. You have to do both.

Ducati/


----------



## lockfish

I have done all of those steps, but I never see the days of the week anywhere in the programming.


----------



## mike_442

*So Frustrated with this Timer!!*

I have followed the great advice from everyone. ie. one program with only sunrise and sunset, but the timer still doesn't do anything. The timer does turn off manually, but nothing else. no other programs in any other programs. I'm confused on what to do next? Possible its a bad one? Do you have to turn the program on?


----------



## KTR

If 3 college-educated , intelligent adults can't program the timer despite following the instructions numerous times, then there's something wrong. We've spent 2 days trying to set the timer and the auto keeps going off. Tried random. It goes off, too. What's the deal? Timer was installed by an electrician.


----------



## ck2

lockfish said:


> I not only cannot get the timer to program, the days never are displayed. I have followed the instructions step by step and I deleted programs 2 - 7, but no luck. I can turn it on and off manually.


The days option are very small, if flashes at the very top of the display and they are just couple of pixels tall. you need to look at the display at least eye level. Look at the display with an upward angle.

Reading glasses would help.


----------



## cole.clark

*GE SunSmart and power failures*

Hello

I have three of these GE Sunsmart 15315 timers controlling sets of outdoor outlets and tread lights on two interior staircases. I am able to program them, but when we have power failures during storms, two of the three do retain their programming but come back in the "Auto Off" mode, and one does not come back at all (the screen is dark). I can resurrect it by holding the reset button, but all programming is lost and more importantly, the lights it controls are all off. I thought these timers had some time of UPS or backup for 24 hours??? The power failures are of a relatively short duration (1-2 hours). What I expect is that they would come back on and be in the proper "mode" for the time of day (depending on where they are in the cycle). Do you think these are defective? Does anyone else have issues with these timers after power failures?


----------



## Crhitt

*sun smart timer GE 15312*

After two of us spent nerly an hour fooling around with this switch, I think we've finally found a solution. 

"Programs" P1 through P7 refer to days of the week, and not different program cycles. To work correctly on a custom cycle you have to set ALL of the seven programs individually (Sunday is P1; Saturday is P7). 

We are a small custom remodeling company that has a master electrician on staff, but the problems we've had with these timer switches are unbelievable. It all boils down to some of the worst instructions I've seen in ten years. 

If you have problems with the instructions like we did call:

Jasco products
Jascoproducts.com
800.654.8483 option 1

When we called, they said our solution was correct, and were surprised because no one had ever bothered to complain about their worthless programming guide,
And were shocked when we told them if they plan to continue charging thirty dollars for a switch, they can afford to revise their instructions...


----------



## hobzzz

*Crhitt....you are the F'ing MAN!!!!*

Crhitt

I cant tell you how much I appreciate the solution to a problem that has plagued me for at least 18 months. I bought 2 of these %&^%^& GE digital timers, thinking the first one was bad.

For the last 6 months I've been using the $35 programmable timer as a $35 manual switch....until tonight.

I'm a double "E" and I couldn't figure out the programs were really supposed to represent days of the week. I'm betting the number of consumers who purchased the switch and couldn't make it work automatically was easily above 90%.

The digital timer isn't necessarily a bad piece of equipment, but the instruction manual is the worse POS I've ever experienced.

I'm forever in your debt and YOU ARE THE MAN!!! :thumbsup:

Darrell


----------



## BEN-G

*The timer from hell*

I'M SORRY FOR EVERYONE HAVING TROUBLE WITH THIS TIMER. BUT...NOW, I DON'T FEEL SO MUCH LIKE AN IDIOT. SO... I'TS NOT JUST ME?
I READ THE SOLUTION ABOOUT ONLY HAVING ONE PROGRAM. DO I STILL DO THE INICIAL SET-UP FIRST (DATE-TIME-DST-ZONE) THEN PROGRAM 1 (P1) OR JUST SKIP STRAIGHT TO P1. I RECOMENDED THIS TO A CUSTOMER AND HAVE BEEN TO HER HOUSE EVERY MORNING SINCE. (6 TIMES) I KNOW THESE POSTS ARE OLD. ACTUALLY 1 YEAR AGO TODAY. I HOPE SOMEONE STILL GETS THIS THREAD. IF YOU CAN HELP. THANKS


----------



## rdebari

I recently purchased two of these timers. I had similar troubles figuring out the programming to those mentioned in this thread. The users manual is pretty confusing! I believe this information should help... 

Jasco Products has posted five new YouTube videos explaining how to program their SunSmart 15312 Digital Timer in plain English: 

Part One_ Initial Setup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAMkiqd-U3U
Part Two_Set Daylight Savings Time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl2hANe693U
Part Three_On/Off Times: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZGmVK3cwIU
Part Four_Custom Times: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oyMGkbGOg8
Part Five_Delete a Program : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUykDGNb9KE

Thanks, Rick


----------



## doctormel

*V15??*

When I press-and-hold the AUTO button it flashes V15. Since the documentation (such as it is) says nothing about this feature, and since it seems to do nothing, my best guess is that it is a firmware version number. This makes me want to guess that the partially contradictory solutions reported in this thread may have to do with different fellow-sufferers with this software abomination having units that are actually functionally different.


----------



## BEN-G

*victory*

BIG THANKS TO rdebari FOR POSTING THE YOU TUBE LINKS
I FINALLY GOT THE TIMER FROM HE11 WORKING
I SET THE FIRST THINGS(DATE-TIME-AM-PM-DAYLIGHT-ZONE
THEN PUSHED SET TWICE-P1 TO DEFAULT DUSK AND DAWN,THEN HIT SET
DON'T HIT AUTO. AND MAKE SURE ON AND OFF ARE SET TO CORRECT
NAMES (ON AT DUSK AND OFF AT DAWN) AT FIRST I HAD THEM BACKWARDS.
NOW SHE WANTS ANOTHER ONE FOR HER ENTRYWAY.


----------



## bythepark

*SunSmart Digital Timer Programming tips...*

Thanks to Toddlivengood and all the rest of this board's contributors.

My goal was to program the 15312 switch to turn on at “Dusk” and turn off at 4:00 am.

I can report that the steps involved in setting the date, time, daylight savings time are logical and progressed smoothly.

I then entered the “P1” mode, where you begin by choosing the days you want the switch to turn on. Since mine was a security and entryway light application, I chose all seven. The next step is telling the switch when to turn on. This is where I (eventually) found I had to pay VERY close attention because the default choice presented to you is “Dawn”.

(To me that is an illogical default because you normally only want to switch a light on when it is dark !)

Anyway, there you are in “P1” looking at “Dawn” on the screen with the tiny word “on” in the right hand corner. The step I missed is that at this point I had to press the minus button until it brought up “Dusk”.

Then after you see “Dusk” with the tiny word “on” press “Enter” to save that choice.

Your next choice is to tell the switch when to turn off. “Dawn” will be the default and the tiny word “off” will be in the right hand corner. You can press “Enter” to save that, then “Auto” to be out of the programming mode.

But ... in the interest of saving electricity, I did not want the light to stay on until “Dawn”, so I pressed the minus button until the word “Time” appeared, then pressed “Enter” and adjusted the off time. In my application I chose 4:00 am because I figured most break-ins begin earlier in the AM...

Once I was done. I pressed “Enter”, followed by “Auto” to get out of the programming mode.

BTW: if you see “P2” on the screen and dashes across the screen because you haven’t entered anything, press the minus button to get back to “P1”. Then press “Auto” and close the door.

At this point the display should show the correct am or pm setting, the time and day of the week, the word “AUTO” to the left and “OFF” to the right. I eventually figured out that in this instance, “OFF” is telling you the light it controls is off.

(This was a point of confusion for me because I thought at first that the “AUTO” and "OFF" indicated that the programming had been turned off.)

If you become frustrated with the instructions like I did call:

Jasco products
Jascoproducts.com
800.654.8483 option 1

and a tech will walk you through the process.

Best of luck to everyone. 

Alan
Vancouver-WA


----------



## ajphoenix

I have had the exact same problem with the this timer. It will work manually or in a program mode with a specific on and off time but will not work dusk to dawn in either the auto mode or programed mode. I tried resetting and still no results. I returned the unit and got another from Home Depot. Same result. I am a licensed electrician and have installed several of these kinds of timers in the past but this one has me confused


----------



## bythepark

While not a licensed electrician, I became at least as frustrated as you !

What saved me was my cell phone and the helpful tech who talked me through the set-up process 

Jasco products
Jascoproducts.com
800.654.8483 option 1

---alan
Vancouver-WA


----------



## Daniel16

*Problems G E SunSmart Digital Timer 15312*

After following suggestions in this site I was able to program the timer January 2012. In the past 15 months the timer clock has gained 45 minutes,so now it appears I need to reprogram everything from the beginning.


----------



## PcFixerGuy

*Timer not keeping time*



Daniel16 said:


> After following suggestions in this site I was able to program the timer January 2012. In the past 15 months the timer clock has gained 45 minutes,so now it appears I need to reprogram everything from the beginning.


I am having a time issue also. My unit is running slow. My unit is brand new. Bought it a month ago but just got to install it yesterday. ( lost the receipt cause who keeps those) Example: when i set the clock to 10:00AM and i come back 1 hour later (60 minutes) the time now shows 10:30AM. i am literally losing 12 hours a day. Im hopping for a quick fix otherwise i wasted my money.


----------



## curiousB

PcFixerGuy said:


> I am having a time issue also. My unit is running slow. My unit is brand new. Bought it a month ago but just got to install it yesterday. ( lost the receipt cause who keeps those) Example: when i set the clock to 10:00AM and i come back 1 hour later (60 minutes) the time now shows 10:30AM. i am literally losing 12 hours a day. Im hopping for a quick fix otherwise i wasted my money.


Something is wrong with device. All of these types of devices count the 60 cycle to keep track of time. The utilities are regulated to keep the 60 Hz very accurate. As such the time should be accurate to a couple seconds a year...

Get a new timer I suspect. If you want to try something install a regular incandescent bulb and not some newer cfl or led style. These timers depend on a small leakage current through the load to work. Some electronic bulbs might not satisfy this load requirement. Easy enough to try. I have same timer with cfl bulbs and it works fine but I also have a downstream gfci which may change the leakage characteristics.


----------



## Oso954

> These timers depend on a small leakage current through the load to work.


Some timers work on leakage, others require a neutral. In single pole use, the 15312 requires the neutral.


----------



## FastEddie50

*Here's Why There Are 7 Programs Available*

BTW, let me start by saying I am wired and programmed correctly, but it does not seem to work yet.

Anyway, there are 7 program slots that would allow you to program something different for each day of the week. I am using this to simply turn on coach lights every day at dusk and off at dawn. But I am reacting to a comment that somebody else made about # of programs. As long as your programs do not conflict, you should not have a problem.

WRT my ongoing issue, I did not have a second program installed, so I am not sure why it still doesn't work. Maybe I'll be surprised tonight, who knows?




ToddLivengood said:


> Okay....I finally resolved the issue. My wiring was perfectly fine, and it was a programming issue. I basically took the time to go through the unit's goofy user interface and GE documentation and just assumed what the documentation was "trying" to say, but didn't. Long story short...You can only have 1 program active. The documentation doesn't say that. What I did was this:
> 
> ​*Programming ON/OFF Events:
> *1. Press "SETUP" twice to begin programming times.
> 
> 2. P1 (Program 1) ON should be blinking. Press "ENTER" to begin setting P1 ON time. You may also use the + or – buttons to scroll through all 7 programs.
> 
> 3. The screen will show SET, if you wish to set a time press "ENTER" to confirm. You may also use the + or – button to scroll to DEL. (_If you have to Delete extra/additional programs, which I had to do, you'll need to use this step/process_). If you press "Enter" on DEL you will delete the program you are on. (_Had to do this for P2_)
> 
> 4. If you pushed "ENTER" at SET for P1 the screen will show PRG, P1 ON and the days of the week will be blinking. Use the + or – buttons to scroll through the options in which the timer will be active. The options are:
> • S, S
> • M, T, W, F
> • M through S: Individual days
> • T, TH
> • M, W, F
> • S, M, T, W, Th, F, S (default) - - (_I used the DEFAULT option and all of those days were blinking_)​5. Choose the days you want the program to be active and press "ENTER."
> 
> 6. Now that you have chosen the DAYS THE TIMER WILL FUNCTION the next step is to choose the TIME.
> 
> 7. The screen should show DAWN blinking. There are 3 options to choose from when selecting the program ON time. Use the + or – to scroll through the options. Options are either • DAWN, • DUSK, or • TIME (to set custom time).
> 
> If you would like the timer to turn ON at the Pre Set time for DAWN press "ENTER" and move to P1 OFF setting.
> If you would like the timer to turn ON at the Pre Set time for DUSK use the + or – buttons to change the option on the screen to DUSK and press "ENTER" and move to P1 OFF setting
> If you would like choose a custom time other than DAWN or DUSK use the + or – buttons to change the option on the screen to TIME and press "ENTER". The hour should be blinking. Use the + or – to set the correct hour. If you pass 11 to 12 you will change the
> ​
> *AM *to *PM*. Once the correct hour is found press "ENTER" to confirm. The Minute should be blinking. Use the + or – to set the correct minute. Press "Enter" to confirm.
> 7. After deciding your time, The screen will show PRG, P1 OFF and the days of the week will be blinking. Choose the days you want the program to be active and press "ENTER".
> 
> 8. Now that you have chosen the days the timer will function the next step is to choose the time the program will turn OFF. There are 3 options to choose from when selecting the program OFF time. Use the + or – to scroll through the options. Options are • DAWN, • DUSK, or • TIME.
> 
> 9. Just like you did for the ON setting, do the exact same for the OFF setting now....
> 
> 
> If you would like the timer to turn OFF at the Pre Set time for DAWN press "Enter" .
> If you would like the timer to turn OFF at the Pre Set time for DUSK use the + or – buttons to change the option on the screen to DUSK and press "ENTER" .
> If you would like choose a custom time other than DAWN or DUSK use the + or – buttons to change the option on the screen to TIME and press "ENTER". The hour should be blinking. Use the + or – to set the correct hour. If you pass 11 to 12 you will change the *AM *to *PM*. Once the correct hour is found press "ENTER" to confirm. The Minute should be blinking. Use the + or – to set the correct minute. Press "ENTER" to confirm.
> 
> 10. The screen will now say "SAVE" Press "ENTER" to save P1 (program 1) to the timer. P2 (Program 2) ON should be blinking. DO NOT SET UP A PROGRAM FOR P2...this was my problem before....
> 
> 11. Instead, just push AUTO to complete the program process.Press "ENTER" to begin setting P2 ON.
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE: If you have other programs set (P2 through P7), you'll want to delete those. How do you know if an additional program is set? Good question...Very easy. As you toggle through the programs, each one should have " --:-- " If not, then you've entered soemthing there and you need to delete it. Reference step 3 above when I had to delete my P2 program.
> 
> 12. Again, after you've confirmed that all additional programs (P2-P7) are empty, just hit AUTO and then that completes the Programming.
> 
> 
> I did this again last night and came out to lights that had MIRACULOUSLY turned OFF at DAWN, which is what I programmed. I'll be looking tonight to ensure that the LIGHTS are ON when I get home, since I have them programmed to come ON at DUSK. HOPE THIS HELPS.
> :thumbsup:​


----------



## FastEddie50

One quick note: I bought this timer at Home Depot, and the brand is Defiant # 469637, but it appears to be identical in every way.

OK, quick follow-up to yesterday's post. Dusk came at 8PM and.... Success!!

Let me summarize what I did and what I changed.

1. First round of programming (left side of the sheet) is to set up the Dusk/dawn time. It's pretty simple and once you do it, the timer will advance a minute or so per day so your on/off times at dawn/dusk change and you won't have to constantly change the on/off times.

2. I chose the 7 day program, because all I want is on at dusk / off at dawn for garage coach lights. That procedure is well described above so I won't re-do. What do (I think) I learned and changed:

a. I entered the “P1” mode, where you begin by choosing the days you want the switch to turn on. As noted, I chose all seven. The next step is telling the switch when to turn on. This is where I think I made my initial mistake. You have to pay VERY close attention because the default choice presented to you is kind of illogical.

b. The first choice you get is “Dawn”, and the mode for the light is "on". Weird option, because most applications would want to switch a light on when it is dark, i.e., Dusk! 

c. Anyway, the move here is to to press the minus button until it brought up “Dusk”. The display will show Dusk and the lower right corner will say "on". Press enter and then you move to the "off" mode, for which you use the +/- key to select Dawn. Hit enter to save that.

d. You should now be at the end, and one last critical step: If you are only using 1 program, it's critical that once you complete the program, and "save" is flashing, you hit enter and then you hit auto. 

It worked for me. I realize this thread is old but I was glad to find it, because it helped me solve the Rubik's Cube of instructions!


----------



## lcampos

*Flashing Lights*

I have followed all these instructions very carefully more than once, the timer has been replaced, a licensed electrician has done the install and my light is flashing. 

Before following these programming instructions, I had a steady 1 flash, pause, 2 flash series.

now after the updated programming I have a crazy random series of flashed worse than before. someone help me as we are now the spooky house on the street!


----------



## curttard

Quick question, I just installed one of these:

When I temporarily override the program by using the manual On/Off button, how do I get it back into Auto mode?


----------



## curttard

Never mind, I see it triggers the program automatically at the right time.


----------



## ChuckF.

I put in one of the timers HD sells, labeled 'Defiant', a couple years ago on the back coach light and it works well. You can also program it for 'SUNRS' and 'SUNST'. I prefer it to the other brands because the little screen display is backlit.


----------



## jeff2957

I have tried every one of the solutions given on this topic, and none of them have worked...How can you get the switch to go to on at dusk? A previous note said touch the - button, but on my unit, the SunSmart Timer, it does not change anything.
I am totally frustrated with this unit. An electrician installed it years ago, and it has worked as I wanted it for about 6 months. When I change time for on and off for the seasons, it never can be reprogrammed. What a piece of junk!!! Again, I have tried everything, and am more confused than ever.


----------



## johnporter4765

Mike Muls said:


> I purchased the above timer to replace a single pole light switch. I wanted the timer to turn onm my porch lights a dusk and off atr dawn. I wired the timer per included instructions. I programed it per instructions. The video panal shows the correct time, the word AUTO and off or on.
> The on or off can be changed by pressing the override. However this is the only way to turn on or off the porch lights. The programmed on at dusk and off at Dawn does NOT work. I have reprogrammed twice to no avail. I now have a $30 single pole switch in esence. Before I take it out and replace with the original single pole switch, I am asking for a solution, short of replacement.


----------



## johnporter4765

Same here. I installed per instructions. It didn't work so I returned it and got another one. I installed it per instructions. Still doesn't work. I'm stuck. So far I am resorting to dusk to dawn bulbs at a fourth of the price, but I'm still stuck with the purchase price.


----------



## joe-nwt

While I haven't used the GE timer, I have installed the Leviton equivalent. 

What I found with Leviton it is a 2 step process. First is to set the time and geographical co-ordinates into the timer. Second step is when you are setting of the program you have to specify ON at SUNST and OFF at SUNRS for each day of the program. And make sure you press ENTER after each step.

I only brought this up because I have been fooled a couple of times myself with the less than explicit instructions.

I hope someone finds this information useful.


----------

